# CD CHANGER DIY w/ pics



## bolt-on-bandito (Jan 26, 2006)

If your like me you did not buy your BMW brand new, and unfortunately it seems that there are a lot of items that if not taken care of well will start to fail. Usually the wealthy person you bought your car from will grow tired of paying the stealership to fix these issues and will sell the car to you. The DIY guy.

I am writing this DIY on how to fix your CD changer. I bought my car, and I got the dreaded DISK ERROR message. All you have to do is take it apart and clean it. No more, no less. You may be able to fix it with a cleaning disk, but I have found that if it's dirty, it won't work. My CD changer is outta a 95' 325I and it has model # TR1003 on it. This really should work very similarly to any other changer.

My digital camera is not the best so please bare though the photos. I hope this helps some folks. I did not show how to remove from vehicle. It's very straight forward.

First off EJECT THE MAGAZINE, assuming you can. If not try to put a credit card, or something else thin between the magazine and the bottom of the changer. If not, then manually remove it once you have the case apart. This DIY is for working changers. If you have an electrical problem sorry ???

Here are all of the tools you need. Nothing complex here. I have a can of compressed air, a bottle of alcohol, some Q tips, a screwdriver, and some white lithium lube, (for the moving parts). Feel free to use any medium viscosity lube for those.










I suggest also but do not have shown is a very small screw driver. In order to take apart the magazine, and some cotton balls. This takes about 5 minutes extra. If your going to do one, do the other.

Take apart the magazine and clean all the surfaces with a cotton ball and some alcohol. Then let it dry and re assemble. shown are all of the disk trays drying. there are also little metal clips in there. this will only fit togeather on way so just pay attention to details, and you'll be fine.

Here is the magazine apart









Next flip over the changer and remove the screws from the bottom. Gently remove the bottom.









Next remove the top first, and then the face or front of the changer. Be aware of how the power cord is attached to the casing. And remove the 2 bolts holding the fuse holder in place. At this point you should be able to see the internals of the changer. Congrats you are done with the disassembly!


















Next you will want to gently turn the little gears that control the CD laser eye deck in order to move it forward, these gears are next to a little motor Also you will want to turn the larger gears in order to move the deck up and down. This movement is necessary in order to clean the eye, and to lube the moving parts. Simply use the Q tips and alcohol to clean the eye. I also used a Q-tip and the lube to get all of the moving parts, but I didn't lube the gears. Just the "tracks" that move the CD eye deck up and down. . Make sure to get all dust out. Afterwards blow the item out with compressed air. DO NOT SOAK PARTS IN ALCHOL TO CLEAN THEM. SIMPLY "DAP" THEM UNTO THE SURFACE. Change the Q tips often, and make sure the cotton doesn't get caught inside/on any parts ( i wish i could insert some arrows to show what gears i mean, but just look at it, it's very self explanitory).










This is where I stopped the first time. My changer worked for about a day and then suddenly gave me the disk error again. I realized that the most dirt was on the two rollers that insert the disk onto the CD deck. I had to rig up a Q-tip like thing in order to clean this part. Gently turn the gears in order to rotate the rollers at least 2 x's around. I simply wiped, and turned until the "q-tip" was no longer getting dirty.



















Frankly this is what made the difference, cleaning the rollers. The cotton I was using was filthy after I cleaned the rollers. After this just reassemble. Starting with the bottom first then the top, then the face, or front last. And re-install into vehicle. You may wish to dis-assemble the item more, which I did the first time but found out it really is not necessary. Start to finish this should take less then an hour, and you'll be rockin' and back on the road.

hope this helps some some DIY'ers out there, good luck:thumbup:


----------



## rookeey (Aug 14, 2011)

how does one get to the picture links in this thread?


----------



## Titane (May 1, 2014)

rookeey said:


> how does one get to the picture links in this thread?


Yeo, ***********.com sounds supicious...


----------

